# Operating system



## fisherama (Jul 9, 2021)

How do i remove the google go operating system from a phone if possible?.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Google Go is not an operating system, so I moved the thread from "Other Operating Systems." I don't know if "Android Mobile Devices" was the correct guess.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

From what I can tell (not an android user) but Google Go is an app that supposedly does searches faster and better... but there is a lot of complaints.

Typically you should be able to uninstall it like you would uninstall any app, unless it's baked into the phone and not removable, especially if it's a Google Phone.


----------



## fisherama (Jul 9, 2021)

I was told that google go is the operating system on my android phone and that it's not possible to remove because it comes pre-installed with the phone.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What phone do you have?


----------



## fisherama (Jul 9, 2021)

Opel


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

fisherama said:


> I was told that google go is the operating system on my android phone





fisherama said:


> Opel


You may want to find another source of information.  As we have said, Google Go is not an operating system. If it is an android phone it means that the operating system is Android. And. the information I found is that Opel phones run a customised operating system based on Android.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

https://www.opelmobile.com.au/about/

Which model do you have?
https://www.opelmobile.com.au/support/instruction-manuals/

The Smart flip has Android 8.1 (it says Go edition; that doesn't means google Go)
Source: https://www.thegoodguys.com.au/opel-mobile-smartflip-4g-omsfp18b

The big button phone has Mocor 5 (Mocor OS is a subset of android)
Source: https://www.popphones.com.au/shop/opel-mobile-bigbutton-x-4g-phone/


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, there is an Android Go as well, which also has the Google Go app.

So to answer the original question, there is no official way to remove the OS. There is a procedure that could be done, but that is a highly specialized subject and may be illegal in some countries.


----------



## fisherama (Jul 9, 2021)

plodr said:


> https://www.opelmobile.com.au/about/
> 
> Which model do you have?
> https://www.opelmobile.com.au/support/instruction-manuals/
> ...


Opel smart j2


----------



## fisherama (Jul 9, 2021)

Opel smart j2


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

It uses the Android Go v 10.
Source: https://www.opelmobile.com.au/our-products/smartj2/

If you want to remove android, you'll probably have to hang around a developer's forum and hope someone has a custom ROM for your device. If not, *you'll brick the phone and will have to toss it because it will no longer be usable*.
*I strongly discourage you from trying this*. If you break the phone do not come back here and complain.

```
https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-delete-the-OS-of-Android
```
You have been warned not to attempt this!

Some sites:
https://www.xda-developers.com/
https://androidforums.com/forums/android-development.28/[/b]


----------

